# Tracker marine



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

here is why i think tracker marine sucks

1- i ordere my new nitro boat on april 1st

2- they told me it would be here in 4-8 weeks

3- the boat was done being built on may 14th

4- it has now been a little more than 10 weeks and the boat isn't here

5- i found out that my boat was on a trailer with another dealers boats that were waiting for credit approval.

6- my dealer set up a special delivery for this morning

7- and the idiots shiped the wrong damn boat!!

8- my boat is sitting at some dealer in iowa and nobody knows when its going to arrive.

i cant believe this. maybe if everything goes good, my boat will get here by the end of the summer for me to use it once and i then can store it over winter while making payments and paying the insurance. this is just terrible. as of now i wouldn't reccomend tracker to anyone unless you want to wait forever to get your boat. i'm getting ready to tell tracker to screw off and keep their damn boat. :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Normally that type of incident only happens to me. 

I would sit your dealer down and get promises with the ability to walk if they're not made.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Have you paid? If you haven't and you want to teach them an expensive lesson. Tell them you have had enough of the crap and you no longer want the boat. I would bet you have the thing within two days and if you don't well then you just walk.


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Dam Ryan, I dont know what to say but to feel sorry for you!!! THAT JUST SUCKS!!!!! :******: I would think that they should give you something out of the deal. Make their butt's pay. Crap happens but that is all screwed up.
go luck man, heart goes out to you
:beer:


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Sorry to hear that. I can't imagine how ****** you are. Tracker has a long history of pissing of there customers. It seems that they get 3 out of 4 orders done right but they really screw the 4th one up. Did you go threw a dealer? or did you buy factory direct? If you used a dealer I would get on there *** to get things going. If you bought factory direct I would call them and go right to the top don't screw around with a customer service rep. I would also tell them that they should be refunding some money to you. If this is the way that they are going to treat you tell them that you aren't paying for prep work or boat rigging. They should at least give you some discounts on motors. Mercury motors (the parent company Brunswick) owns 20% of tracker and they also own motor guide trolling motors, so it wouldn't be to tough for them give some discounts. If not tell them your taking your business some place else.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i just got done sending them a letter requesting their attention to resolve this problem. they don't allow customers to talk to the sales reps at tracker marine so i had to send them a letter. i requested to either get a major price reduction on the boat, or a free motor upgrade. i try to give the dealer a break because he is on my side. the screw up was on trackers side of things and not the dealers. i hope they do something to make me a happy customer.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

if or when the boat does get here this is exactly what it will look like. hopefully i will be catching bass out of it real soon.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ryan,Most of the marine industry is this way.Same deal with my boat when I bought it.I talked to other boat owners and they said the same thing.In fact I talked to the owner of Crystal Pierz about this same thing(has more to do with lack of service from the dealer)and he said that is why he opened his chain of dealerships.To provide great customer service when no one else will.It sounds kind of fishy if they wont let you talk to a rep.Good luck mallard


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

well i got everything firured out. the boat is going to be here tommorow morning and i am getting a free motor upgrade worth about $2000. i got a call this morning from the vp of tracker marine and she worked it out to get the 125hp motor shipped up the dealer right away. it is kind of nice having the vp of a company kissing you a$$ for a change. she even gave me here direct phone number if i have anymore problems. i'm just glad they made an effort to satisfy a customer. maybe this whole problem will open their eyes and improve their customer service. but i guessing not. :beer: :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

post the number for other people who need to buy or need help from them, if you can. Stylin n profilin...nice boat man 8)


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the compliment buckseye. i will really enjoy the boat when it gets here. i had to compromise with the woman on the color for her to let me get it. i wanted a forest green color. as you can see she won. the more i look at it though, the more the color grows on me. i think i will have to wait until after all the paper work is signed and i have my boat in the driveway to post the number. i don't want to screw anything up if you know what i mean. :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

After you get your boat rigged and ready,the fun part starts.Breaking in the engine.Have fun varying RPMs for 10 hours.After the first 3 on mine I would have paid someone else to do it for me :lol: .You could allways go to DL by the beach and look at bikinis :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I remember breaking in my engine. I putted off the trailer and thru the culvert between north and sout Lida, putted alon around the weedbed and rocks that run right out from the culvert and as soon as I got around them I hit the throttle and was going 43mph , top speed for my boat. That's the only break in period it needed and I haven't had a problem with it since!!!! Knock on wood!! 8) :2cents:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

DJ,Some of the new boat moters are computerized,and have a memory bank.When you bring the engine in to get diagnosed they plug it in,and it shows all of the history of hours and RPMs from first start to the present.A buddy lost his warranty on his optimax because he didnt follow the breakin recomended in the manual.You are lucky you havnt had any problems with the johnson,I had to replace the VRO 2 years ago. OUCH!


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

The new 4 strokes you don't have to break in.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> The new 4 strokes you don't have to break in.


Not True!!
All New engines require a break in procedure, some models different than others.

Heres a piece from Mercs Website....
What is the proper break-in procedure for 2-cycle, 4-cycle, and OptiMax outboards? 
Break-in is important to ensure correct engine performance and life. Follow the procedure listed in the Operation, Maintenance and Warranty Manual.
Generally, for the first two hours, we recommend avoiding extended idling, sustained periods of wide open throttle, or holding the engine at one speed for extended periods of time. New two-stroke engines require additional oil, either through the addition of oil with the fuel or programming inside the computer. Four- stroke models DO NOT require additional oil added with the fuel during break-in.


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

I guess I should rephrase my wording. Break in the way you used to. You do not have to go through a tank a gas or x # of hours like you used to.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

well my motor finally arrived late yesterday and they told me i can probably pick the nitro up tommorow. i can't wait to go get it and break it in. i'm real excited what the 125 will do top end. the motor that came with the package was a 90 and was estimated to do 48-50 mph. i'm hoping to maybe get 60-65 out of it with the 125. i'm not going to get my hopes up for getting it tommorow though with all the screw ups that have already happened with this boat. hopefully it will all work out.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ryan,What kind of prop are you getting with the package?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Great! How many of us can you fit in the boat? :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

for now i'm going with the factory prop to see how it handles and might change it if it needs it.

chris, it says it will hold 4 or a max person weight of 540. but guidlines are meant to be broken. :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Huey gets to sit on the front deck when Ryan gets the motor wound up :lol: .Are you getting a jack plate with the setup?Man those bass boats can fly!A guy I know has a skeeter with a 225 merc.He never made it too top speed,it scared the #### out of him.I met another guy that has an allison bass boat.He could get that boat close to 100 mph in the right conditions.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

well boys we had one more problem in getting the boat. yesterday my dealer was just finishing up rigging my boat and i went down to get it. when he went to put the prop on the motor he realized that tracker forgot to send the prop with the motor. i just don't know whats wrong with those guys down there. the prop is supposed to get here tommorow and i am going to pickup the boat then. i just had a feeling that all the problems wern't done yet. hopefully all these problems in getting the boat will result in no problems when i get it out on the water. i think i'm finally in the clear because i don't think it is possible for them to screw anything else up. i hope so anyway.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

It sounds to me like you are having problems with both Tracker AND your dealer. The dealer sounds pretty good at passing the buck to factory. I have never heard of a boat coming from the factory with the prop. That is usually a dealer installed item (thats what that rigging or setup charge is)  . I can't believe the dealer did not have a prop in stock. Merc motors are sold from the factory without the prop, unless Tracker, not your dealer, is including it in the package, I would question your dealer. Another bit of advice, Bring a note pad with you to the lake for the first time and write down all the little problems with the boat. (Livewells, latches,loose screws etc.) Trust me they will be there. Every new boat has a few glitches! This will help things go smoother at service time!
Enjoy the boat!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

dblkulk, the prop was part of the package. the prop that came with the package is a special prop that is designed for top performance on bass boats, i.e. speed, handling, ride ect... my dealer had 2 other props there but neither of them were the right ones. one of them would have handled poorly with low speed and the other would have over reved the engine at high speeds and blown up the motor. the rep from mercury told me that this prop was specifically designed for this boat. i just hope i never have to replace it because he told me it runs about $500 to replace. my dealer checked with every dealership within 200 miles and none of them had the right prop. i'm sure there will be glitches but hopefully they will be minor ones. with everything thats gone on though i guess i wouldn't be supprised if there were a ton of them.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

No offence Ryan,But there are a heck of a lot of mercury dealerships within 200 miles.Unless this is a prop that is only made for tracker boats,someone has got to have it.Who is the dealership you are working with?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Stainless prop?? I'm guessing on that boat it would be a 21 or 23 pitch?? If I'm right, It would be tough to find a dealer that stocks a small hub (125 has the smaller gearcase) 23 or even a 21 stainless prop. Its funny they include the prop from the factory. Few manufacturers do that. Good luck, should be a quick boat! I'm guessing low to mid 50mphs (GPS) out of it. Keep us informed when you get it out!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

well i finally got her. i actually got it a week ago but i was too busy out breaking in the boat and fishing to write in. so far i really enjoy the boat and have only had a few glitches. i had to work on the wiring a little bit to get the gps to work. had a small pinhole leak in my gastank that i patched. and the trailer keeps blowing my "trailer parking lamp" fuse in my pickup. i still need to fix that. i must have a short in the trailer wiring somewhere.

so far i've had her going 57 mph on the speedodometer (havn't checked in on the gps yet). that was with a full tank of gas, a boat full of gear, livewell full of water and crappies, and a heavy fishing partner. i'm excited to see what she'll do with a 1/4 tank of gas and no gear in her. all i know is with that 125hp she gets from 20mph to 55 in heartbeat. overall i really like the boat and it was worth the wait. i only wish i would have gotten a little longer boat.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Sweet, just in time for a long weekend, I hope it was worth the headache. I'm sure once you got it on the water it was...Nice looking Rig.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very nice. That first slimer that bleeds all over your boat will be painful! :wink:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Slimers are not bad(that can be washed),it is the rock chips and dock scratches in the gel coat :******: .Nice looking boat Ryan.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

well i havn't had any slimer blood on the deck yet but i do have a small scratch on the hull from a rock at the landing. no more problems yet.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Might as well get the scuffs early, then you won't be so worried about the first one. I was backing my boat into my garage the second week I had it and took the trim off the garage door. Only scuffed it a bit and then I wasn't so anal about it after that. I had a buddy that took out his prop after stopping at Moorhead Marine to pick the boat up the day before fishing opener. He drove down to Lida and proceeded to back the boat into a fencepost, took out a light and the next morning took out the prop on some rocks on Lida. That was a bit extreme!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah i hope i never get that extreme. my buddy this past week backed in the boat because the landing was real shallow and backed the trailer into a stump and broke the tail light. but then again i don't really care about the trailer anyways.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Sounds to me that the free motor upgrade was pretty reasonable and that if you're satisfied with the boat you might want to consider cutting them some slack and change the title of this thread. In sales sometimes things just seem to get screwed up and its pretty frustrating when you work to sort out the problems for your customer and they still badmouth you. Just a suggestion.....a little letter telling them you appreciate the effort they made to straighten out their screwup will also be to your benefit if there is ever a warranty issue thats questionable. I know I will bend over backwards to help customers that acknowledge some appreciation that I did my best for them. 
Send a letter to the VP and to your dealer they will appreciate it and keep a copy for your own future reference, better yet make a phone call find out what her bosses name is and send a letter to him telling him how much you appreciate the efforts she made, copy her and the dealer. That VP can pull strings for you if its ever needed, and is much more likely to do it if she has warm and fuzzy feelings about you appreciating her efforts. Sure looks like a nice boat.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah i'm pretty happy with the boat but am still frustrated with service i recieved. when i decide to upgrade i don't even know if i'll get another nitro. and if i do i will probably drive down to bass pro and get one off the lot.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Well the fact is at this point the boat is yours and its in your own best interest to have a good relationship with Nitro and this incident is a perfect opportunity to turn lemon into lemonade. Stuff like you went through happens all the time and businesses don't do it on purpose, I'm sure they hated the problem as much as you did and it probably cost them more than just the motor upgrade. Having and maintaining good relationships with people is always th best course, none of us are perfect. Proof of that is watching me shoot...just thought you might want to give it some more thought...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i guess you make a good point bob. i must still be a little irritated with the whole situatation. i will take your suggestions into consideration.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Man, you must like to fish!! WHat's a boat like that run on average??


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats a heck of a nice boat....quite a change from the one you are in for your avatar..lol.... 8)


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i got the boat for 15 large including taxes, registration, licencing ect... and yes it is a lot different than the old crestliner in my avatar. i can tell you one thing though, that crestliner has landed a lot of nice bass and i didn't have to worry about dinging her up. i'm almost looking foward to when the boat is old and i don't have to be so careful with her. but then i guess it would be time to get another boat. :wink:


----------

